# Granddaddy of Go Dawgs Thread 2014 Season.



## KyDawg

Go Dawg in 2014. Make this our year.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Yall did real good on that last one getting it closed down before kickoff. Lets dont let this one hang around as long.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon 6.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Glad to see we were able to complete the last Go Dawgs thread in a timely fashion! Thanks to all of our wonderful trolls and dedicated Dawgs, we were able to knock that bad boy out! Well done guys and gals! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Looking forward to seeing what H. Mason does this year and who comes out of the pack with the back up role.....go dawgs


----------



## Unicoidawg

Well a day full of sun and sand then a evening of fresh shrimp, yeah come on........ One week boys. GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Unicoidawg said:


> Well a day full of sun and sand then a evening of fresh shrimp, yeah come on........ One week boys. GO DAWGS!!!!



Was it hot out there?  

It's so hot here squirrels are blacking out and falling out of the trees! 

Come on cooler weather and college football!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs, can't wait


----------



## Silver Britches

Trinity Christian (FL) vs. Buford (GA) is about to come on ESPN2.

GO BUFORD!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Enjoyed the Colquitt County Mills Creek game today.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and night all.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Silver Britches said:


> Was it hot out there?  GO DAWGS!



Oh hot was not the word for it.......... Thank goodness for the breeze and the water.


----------



## XJfire75

Gonna rule the East!

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

For a minute I thought the title read "go daddy" of go dawgs threads. That would have brought out a caution.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> For a minute I thought the title read "go daddy" of go dawgs threads. That would have brought out a caution.



I would hove thrown a red flag on myself if I had done that.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for getting another great recruit.


----------



## KyDawg

Early morning go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Howdy Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Howdy 6, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Had some great ribs at Bigguns Barbeque in Talking Rock Ga this evening Charlie. Go dogs.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I gotta get my picks in.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, it is on top of us now.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

Beat Clemson


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!
> 
> Beat Clemson



Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Well thanks 6. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I sure hope our fans will be ridiculously loud during the game against Clemson tomorrow. Rock that stadium, Dawgs! We need you!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs in ky


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

You guys ready for tmrw? Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs beat Clemson.


----------



## KyDawg

Go CC Packers beat Hoover. Go Dawgs on a HS football Friday.


----------



## MAC2

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Good luck to ya'll tomorrow, should be a easy W, Clumpson graduated 'bout the whole team.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Quack, you must be at work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Evening Quack, you must be at work.






Yessir, 2 more nights, only 60hrs this week.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening quackzzzz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> Evening quackzzzz.





Evening 6, Roll Tidezzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Evening Charlie and my favorite trolls! Good luck to y'all tomorrow as well! 

Y'all have a safe and great weekend! Sorry, Quack. Hope you enjoy being at work, bro. 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

I am worried right now about our QB play. Think Mason could be a good QB, but I am afraid he is gonna throw some key interceptions. Hope I am wrong. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

It is Game day.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on Game day


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I am getting nervous Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, I am getting nervous Jeff.



 No Nerves with low expectations.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> No Nerves with low expectations.... Go Dawgs!



Good way to look at it.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs...... howdy Charlie and Jeff....... I have no TV so gonna have to listen from my phone if I can find a online steam of the game. Anyone know of one?


----------



## brownceluse

Have you tried any of these John? http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=707005


----------



## barnesj3

you can try this:
http://ulive.cbssports.com/?media=458761


----------



## DAWG1419

Bout an hr till kickoff.
GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Thanks guys and Go Dawgs


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Listen to the Dawgs here.

Watch a Skycam view of game here.

Watch on ESPN here.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Defense needs to tighten up


----------



## KyDawg

Those young backs are looking good.


----------



## John Cooper

Sure wish I could watch the game....... listening is good ...... GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Bad call on the fumble.


----------



## John Cooper

Come on guys ..... make some stops!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Need to stop them here, our O been inconsistent so far.


----------



## KyDawg

Cant see much defensive improvement yet, but I think they will come around.


----------



## KyDawg

Got to keep Gurley involved.


----------



## John Cooper

Dang it man....... Gurley is a stud!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Lou Holtz thinks they are playing this game at Jordan-Hare.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Got to keep Gurley involved.



Can't understand why he doesn't get it more. It's like they go with a game plan and stick with no matter if it's working or not.

On a side note, Holtz said Clemson is looking good at Jordan-Hare stadium.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Lou Holtz thinks they are playing this game at Jordan-Hare.



You beat me to it.


----------



## KyDawg

We can get the kickoff to the end zone.


----------



## KyDawg

Time for the D to step up.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Time for the D to step up.



Go dawgs.


----------



## Bam Bam

Ga. 24
Clemson 21 
3rd Qt

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Another nice run by Gurley. Looks like Marshall may be the odd man out the way those 2 freshmen are playing.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hold on Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Hold em boys!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

How is it sounding on the Radio John?


----------



## BigCats

Gurley who how bout nick chub first run


----------



## KyDawg

Chub gonna be good.


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie. ...... it is way cool tonight!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## KyDawg

Defense is looking a lot better in the 2nd half.


----------



## Hardwoods

It's only the first game, but I'm liking this new defense


----------



## John Cooper

Nick Chub!!!!!!!  Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Wish that stupid clock would run faster.


----------



## Bam Bam

Rock'N & Roll'N Now!!!!! 
Ga. 38
Clemson 21
4th gtr

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Making it look easy now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pull Gurley CMR, don't let him get hurt.


----------



## BigCats

Gurley not to be shown up though


----------



## Bam Bam

45 now!!!!!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Biggest difference in this years D, is that we are stopping somebody on 3rd down.


----------



## John Cooper

Man o man........ what a game!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I agree Quack.


----------



## John Cooper

Hey Charlie. ...... I just saw you are a mod now...... guess I better behave.......lol


----------



## BigCats

Chub is a tank


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Hey Charlie. ...... I just saw you are a mod now...... guess I better behave.......lol



Dont have to worry bout you John. Just keep an eye on me.


----------



## Bam Bam

1-0
Week Off Now!!!!!

GO DAWGS 2014!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSGB

Tailback U!


----------



## brownceluse

Nice to see some D and Tackling in space. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Did not see all those wide open receivers like we did last year either.


----------



## KyDawg

Didn't recognize you with that AVY Jeff.


----------



## Hunter922

Gurley is playing grown man football for sure.. That was impressive.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Did not see all those wide open receivers like we did last year either.



Secondary got burned in the 1st half but even then the D looked a lot more disiplined. How bout the Special Teams?!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Dang I miss TV.   But heck I will go all season without one as long as the Dawgs win.


----------



## KyDawg

I think that D will only get better as the season progresses.


----------



## o2bfishin

Nothing beats a chubby gurl


----------



## DAWG1419

Good win tonight.
Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Churley.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Congrats Dawgzzz, good win, awesome 2nd half.





We beat Wofford !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Quack, glad you won today.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Can't wait to see Floyd's stats!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Why was it taking the officials so long to make the simple calls. They huddled one time for what felt 5 minutes to make a procedure call.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Why was it taking the officials so long to make the simple calls. They huddled one time for what felt 5 minutes to make a procedure call.



They were just trying to get it right......


----------



## KyDawg

They are having a flood down in the swamp.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

nice win you hairy dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Ranger.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. 1-0


----------



## Old Winchesters

*Yep*



Silver Britches said:


> I sure hope our fans will be ridiculously loud during the game against Clemson tomorrow. Rock that stadium, Dawgs! We need you!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Yep...I believe it helped us out a time or 2.


----------



## KyDawg

There was a lot of energy in that crowd today.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Good game. Looking forward to roasting some chickens next week.... Special Teams looked good tonight and 2nd half D was fun to watch. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Good game dogs. RTR.


----------



## KyDawg

It is a good day to be a Dawg.


----------



## Silver Britches

Good win, Dawgs! 

We didn't have many penalties, that's certainly a good sign. We can only get better in the coming weeks, boys.

Gurley proved once again he is a stud. Love this guy's attitude and enthusiasm. Those young backs proved they belong in the SEC. WOW!

Glad we got the win. I say it's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!!! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs. Feels good this morning to be a Dawg.


----------



## grunt0331

Congrats on a very convincing win.  Y'all might beat Carolina by 50. I am not looking forward to that game at all.


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs got Quiet all of a sudden. Think everybody don't want to get their hopes to high. Not with the Old ball Coach lurking. I think we win that game. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

One Game, one win..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope the Dawgs don't start reading the press clippings.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Evening John. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

If UGA can stay healthy, they're gonna be some mo kinda tough this year.  As usual, we won't stand a chance, but maybe we can fire CPJ after another dismal season.


Watched the GT/Wofford game this morning when I got off work, I've seen better highschool ball, seriously.


----------



## KyDawg

Yall should have fired him several years ago.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Yall should have fired him several years ago.



No!!!!!!! Keep him!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> If UGA can stay healthy, they're gonna be some mo kinda tough this year.  As usual, we won't stand a chance, but maybe we can fire CPJ after another dismal season.
> 
> 
> Watched the GT/Wofford game this morning when I got off work, I've seen better highschool ball, seriously.



Not getting my hopes up.... Been there done that....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Yall should have fired him several years ago.




Ya thank ??? 





brownceluse said:


> No!!!!!!! Keep him!!!!! Go Dawgs!




We could always hire Reggie (Mr. UGA) Ball . . . 



Jeff gimme a holla next time you're down !!


----------



## KyDawg

Is Pepper Rodgers still alive?


----------



## Silver Britches

Feels good being 1-0. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

2-0 would feel better.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> 2-0 would feel better.



I sure hope we'll be 2-0 after our second game! That sure would be nice, especially considering the coach of that second team we're playing. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

And by the way, Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ...... afternoon Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Night Dawgies........ Sanford was a rocking Sat. evening. It was a fun game, but man it sho was HOT!!!!!


Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a stormy day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs...... back at work after a week off.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Pretty cool read A post of a Tiger's fan first visit to Sanford Stadium.



GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogzzzzz


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Richt said Marshall's knee was fine. GoDawgs


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs! Sic 'em!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ware County.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening 6 and Go Dawgs down in the Big Bend.


----------



## KyDawg

Mitchell is practicing. He is wearing a non-contact jersey and according to coaches, there is an outside chance he could play some against SC. Hope they don't rush him


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I hope we keep this train on track, Dawg!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> Pretty cool read A post of a Tiger's fan first visit to Sanford Stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!






Gonna get "peed" on . . .


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna get "peed" on . . .



I know, right. Never heard that one before. Like we had a serial pee'er going around the stadium. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Good Morning all you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs for Thomson, GA this beautiful Friday morning!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS from Utah on this Bye week!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from Louisville.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs....From knee deep in a creek!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Counting what UF paid the high school team that was part of the ppd game and lost revenue I figure they spent around 2 Mil. to guarantee an open date before the Georgia game. Kinda shows you how much this means to them.


----------



## KyDawg

Of course they having a losing streak right now against FBS team right now.


----------



## riprap

Turn it to espn2 if you want a migraine.  Boise state is on.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I really really want to beat Carolina. But I am not very confident right now.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Im watching the uga clemson game again I dvr'd it, man watching gurley go coast to coast was special.  Can't wait to see the guys play Saturday.  I hope we burn Williams brice to the ground. Let's go dawgs.  Gonna be a long week to wait.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Little River.


----------



## Matthew6

Dawgs will roll Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg

Their track record against the OBC does not bear that out. Hope they are ready to reverse the trend after the win last year.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Kick Karolina.


----------



## KyDawg

Don't usually like an open date this early, but I think this one will help us.


----------



## Buck Roar

Go dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in North Georgia.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pluck dem cheekunzzzzzz !!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hopefully our bye week allowed us to improve some things and to get over that big Clemson win. I sure hope we'll be ready for South Carolina. I certainly believe we will.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

We better be ready, they will be.


----------



## Matthew6

Dogs win big Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning 6


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs from Thomson, GA


----------



## ClemsonRangers

it is so quiet over here, my rooster didnt crow this morning, sent me a text instead, GoDawgs


----------



## KyDawg

I hope that rooster stays quiet Ranger.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down Rip Rap way.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Beat Carolina!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog

Silver Britches said:


> Beat Carolina!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I want to beat superior like a rented mule....maybe score with 3 seconds left and up 21 pts..that kind of venom. I am still smarting from his antics at UF.


----------



## KyDawg

westcobbdog said:


> I want to beat superior like a rented mule....maybe score with 3 seconds left and up 21 pts..that kind of venom. I am still smarting from his antics at UF.



CMR would have his team take a knee in that situation. Makes me mad sometimes, but that's the way he is.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs keep winning!


----------



## KyDawg

Lets hope they keep winning. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I think we come out passing since everybody thinks we will run the ball.


----------



## KyDawg

I just want to come out winning.


----------



## Silver Britches

Hope we will get the win tomorrow, boys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

All we got to do is score 1 more point than they do. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> All we got to do is score 1 more point than they do. Go Dawgs!



I'm tired of those games. It's time for a Dawgs team where the 2nd team "gets after it".


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dogs with mean cows.


----------



## riprap

Seen a couple of Fla state flags flying on cars today. Go Dawgs for fair weather fans.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

We got to get after them Tomorrow.


----------



## flowingwell

Go dawgs, could be a wet rainy field. dawgs need Gurley with 20, Chubb with 15, Marshall 10, and Michell 10.  55 carries for around 350 would be nice.  I can dream can't I.  Go dawgs


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go dawgs in Kansas ....ready for some football and some bow hunting.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

go dawgs, beat the eggs out of spurrier


----------



## KyDawg

Getting close and I am nervous. The East Carolina score did not help. They are beating VT 21-0 right now.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Got to play a lot better defense than that. 5 Gurley wont help us if we don't.


----------



## KyDawg

Two plays and a TD go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs back to the film room and on the practice field the D needs some work....


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!! Looking forward to finishing the regular season 11-1!


----------



## fishnguy

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs!! Looking forward to finishing the regular season 11-1!



That will be lucky!


----------



## Hardwoods

fishnguy said:


> That will be lucky!



But it could still happen! 

The only good team left to play is Auburn.


----------



## riprap

We play to the level of our competition. A&m  scores 52 on that bunch with a rookie qb.


----------



## brownceluse

We could lose 3 more if the D doesnt get any better.... That D tonight didnt look any better than the Grantham D of last year the only difference is we dont have any fat D Linemen... But ,,, Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

The defense is young, but everybody has to deal with young players anymore. Just Go Dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods

I have no doubt the D will get better. They are young and have a lot of learning left to do. It's tough to have a good defense when you lose so many of your starters. Still optimistic about the season. Gotta remember USCe always plays Georgia tough.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Florida is losing to UK.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for Kentucky to beat florida!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Heartbreaker ya'll . . 


I was sure pullin for ya.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgszzzzzzzzz


----------



## KyDawg

UF and UK in OT.


----------



## KyDawg

Dont you need to be in bed 6?


----------



## kevincox

brownceluse said:


> We could lose 3 more if the D doesnt get any better.... That D tonight didnt look any better than the Grantham D of last year the only difference is we dont have any fat D Linemen... But ,,, Go Dawgs!



Yep! Brought back memories from last years D.


----------



## waddler

Georgia needs to find Jake Scott, clone him and contract for  the clones.


----------



## riprap

Do it Pruitt. I guess it's easier to get your defense dialed in against cupcakes for 1/2 the season.


----------



## riprap

Just wait till next year!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Go learn to play defense.


----------



## riprap

The dawgs are going. Bill Cowher and John Gruden have been contacted.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs beat Troy!


----------



## riprap

Defense got to get after it. Offense needs to win games when they get a golden opportunity.


----------



## KyDawg

Think the UGA coaches minds go blank when the play Spurrier.


----------



## riprap

We were looking ahead to Troy.


----------



## KyDawg

You aint right Rip


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> You aint right Rip



You just now figuring that out.   Go Bammers driving in south ga headed to the beach, and go dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning 6. where you at down there.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.........Nevermind all the armchair coaches.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Morning 6. where you at down there.



I went through Bainbridge and Sowega this morning. Beautiful area and very nice people.


----------



## Silver Britches

I'm still hurting after Saturday. What a huge let down! With that said, we should only continue to get better and our dreams are still very much attainable. Hopefully they haven't folded their tents.

Still love my Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope you are right Silver.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs......From the Chattahoochee Valley!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs floating down a creek fighting snakes.


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs better be ready for Troy. I ain't kidding, boys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs better be ready for Troy. I ain't kidding, boys!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



 I hate this nasty avatar. Go ga southern, go dawgs, and roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

We always come out slow against these teams.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## fish hawk

Wake up and say........Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> I hate this nasty avatar. Go ga southern, go dawgs, and roll tide.






Lookzzzz good on ya 6 !!! 


Just a coupla mo dayzzzzz and you can change it !!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs smoking ribs today.


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs smoking ribs today.



Ribs sound delicious!!!
Go Dawgs


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs smoking ribs today.





Send some to the MON !!


----------



## KyDawg

I need to be in the MON. Go Dawgs.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Fish hawk got up before breakfast today. Go early rising Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, cant take anybody lightly.


----------



## Silver Britches

Hope the Dawgs will be ready and focused tomorrow. You can bet Troy will be fired up. Hopefully we can put them away early and get in some much needed back ups in the game. Would love to see our other QBs get in there and sling it around some. I truly believe our best QB has been sitting on the bench!

You be ready tomorrow, Charlie! We might need you to come in off the bench for the wildcat formation! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I am ready Silver. GO Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Fish-Hawk got to take me down one of those secret creeks of his fishing. You can blind fold me on the way in Hawk.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs grilling some wings today....


----------



## KyDawg

I like grilled wings. Looks like you would share a few.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
Come on KyDawg lets go fishin.On the way to the creek we'll throw rotten tomatoes at bammers and barners!!!


----------



## KyDawg

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!
> Come on KyDawg lets go fishin.On the way to the creek we'll throw rotten tomatoes at bammers and barners!!!



I have been know to rough a bammer up when they made fun of my UGA t shirt. Lets hit the creek.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Jeff always warned me to stay out of those other threads. They get very angry.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!It can get rough sometimes Boss.I see yall had to put the hammer down on one yesterday.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs and roll tide.


----------



## Silver Britches

I think we're going to need to throw the ball a lot more Saturday! I hope Mason can throw it over 20 yards! 

C'mon, DAWGS! Let's put a whoopin' on them mule ridin', banjo pickin', baby daddy missin', 3 teeth havin', dookie breath smellin', straw hat wearin' hillbillies!!!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Time for Browning Slayer to bump up the Tennessee sux thread. Gonna be a dawg this week since Bama is off. Go Dawgs, Go Dawgs, go dogs.


----------



## fairhopebama

Matthew6 said:


> Time for Browning Slayer to bump up the Tennessee sux thread. Gonna be a dawg this week since Bama is off. Go Dawgs, Go Dawgs, go dogs.



I look forward to Brownings material in the thread. I have never laughed at a forum thread as much as I did that one. Classic....


----------



## Matthew6

I need to borrow a mobile home in the mon this week. Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I will be down Fairhope's way next week, maybe he will go fishing with me.


----------



## KyDawg

The old QB from Moultrie had at least on trick up his sleeve.


----------



## fish hawk

Silver Britches said:


> C'mon, DAWGS! Let's put a whoopin' on them mule ridin', banjo pickin', baby daddy missin', 3 teeth havin', dookie breath smellin', straw hat wearin' hillbillies!!!!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

I would rather lose to anybody other than ut.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs beat ut to a frazzle.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs. Beat UT so Browning Slayer don't have to move to Russia.


----------



## fish hawk

SicEm Dawgs.....Woof Woof!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, make my season beat ut.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
I hate orange.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Guthrie Kentucky.


----------



## Silver Britches

DAWGS 38
Tennessee 20



GO DAWGS!


----------



## DaddyFatracks

Every dog has its day and tomorrow it's the Blue Ticks day


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

It's going to be a blowout.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs


----------



## Old Winchesters

Good game...Whats' the word on S. Michel and K. Marshall?


----------



## KyDawg

Think Marshall will be able to play  next week.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

coots lose, so dawgs back on top?


----------



## Silver Britches

ClemsonRangers said:


> coots lose, so dawgs back on top?



Not yet! Mizzou is for now. http://espn.go.com/college-football/conferences/standings/_/id/8/sec-conference

Okay, we needed SC to lose another, there it is! Now we need to take care of business the rest of the way to get to Atlanta!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs we won


----------



## riprap

Beep...beep...beep...first place in the east.


----------



## KyDawg

What is so funny is all the "we are back" talk from the Knoxville crowd. They Played well against a mediocre UGA team and claim a moral victory. Fact is they lost and will most likely lose to us again next year.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie fly that UGA flag proud every time you take a trip to Nashville!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Yep Jeff, I may have to go down on East end this week and see what I can stir up.


----------



## brownceluse

Call me if you need me I dont mind helping a brother out! Go Dawgs on the east side!


----------



## KyDawg

We beat ut so this season cant be a total loss.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs beat Vandy!


----------



## KyDawg

Night all you Dawgs. Sleep well knowing that ut fans are awake telling each other that they are back.


----------



## KyDawg

It is Great day to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> It is Great day to be a Georgia Bulldawg.



Yes.....It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!!


----------



## riprap

CMR says "We fine with Mason". Me too. Both are fine men. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Break out game for the dawgs.


----------



## riprap

and Mason.


----------



## riprap

Mason using the total gym this week.


----------



## brownceluse

Talked to Mason earlier today he wanted me tell all of the Woody's crew he's sorry for letting everydown and he will do better this coming week. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Tell Mason I said hey Jeff.


----------



## riprap

We need Mason to seal the deal.


----------



## fish hawk

riprap said:


> We need Mason to seal the deal.



Maybe Bobo will suit back up for the Vandy game?


----------



## elfiii

fish hawk said:


> Maybe Bobo will suit back up for the Vandy game?



He's too old. Suit up Eric Zeier instead. He knows the offense as good as Mason and he can still throw.


----------



## fish hawk

elfiii said:


> He's too old. Suit up Eric Zeier instead. He knows the offense as good as Mason and he can still throw.



Will Bobo still be calling plays?


----------



## KyDawg

Do I hear any votes for Ray Goff?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Do I hear any votes for Ray Goff?



He can call plays and Bobo work with the defense.


----------



## KyDawg

Ray was a good recruiter.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Ray was a good recruiter.



True that. Florida and Tenn. were strong then too. Usually the winner of that game went on to win the SEC. We had to play our best to keep it close back then. Now we still struggle with those teams and last year they didn't even make a bowl.


----------



## fish hawk

riprap said:


> He can call plays and Bobo work with the defense.




I watched Bobo play in high school,dont know what happenedI also got to watch Shaun Jones , Mike Jones{Coach Jones's boys} and Charlie Ward Jr. play.
Thomasville High and Thomas County Central sure has put out some good athletes in the past.


----------



## KyDawg

fish hawk said:


> I watched Bobo play in high school,dont know what happenedI also got to watch Shaun Jones , Mike Jones{Coach Jones's boys} and Charlie Ward Jr. play.
> Thomasville High and Thomas County Central sure has put out some good athletes in the past.



Don't forget about Andrews even if he did go to Aubarn.


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Don't forget about Andrews even if he did go to Aubarn.



He did play with the Falcons though.Never got to see him play in high school but he did lead Thomasville High to a national championship back in '74


----------



## KyDawg

A lot of good football players come out of South Georgia and the battle is usually between the Noles and the Dawgs. Lots of FSU fans in SW Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Buck Belue was a Valdosta Wildcat.


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Do I hear any votes for Ray Goff?



I remember the old Colquitt County stadium from back in the day.Had a banner with his name on it.


----------



## KyDawg

fish hawk said:


> I remember the old Colquitt County stadium from back in the day.Had a banner with his name on it.



That would be Mack Tharpe stadium and they still play there. Turf now though.


----------



## Silver Britches

Don't care how ugly it is, sure hope we can continue to find ways to win. That's all that matters! I'd rather win ugly than to lose pretty! Being tested the way we have can only help us down the line. At least I sure hope so! Not a game left on our schedule looking easy. Well, 'cept one.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

We did beat ut and they are back.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the Piney woods.


----------



## Silver Britches

Goodnight Sir Charles!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Night Silver and all Dawgs.


----------



## fish hawk

*Nite Boss.*

I saw the replay of the Vandy vs. Kentucky  game yesterday and now I understand why Ga. is such a huge favorite.....I kinda feel sorry for whats gonna happen to that Vandy QB Saturday.......Not!!!
Go Dawgs!!!
Gurley gets another 200.


----------



## riprap

Just wait till the year after next...Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

ut is back.


----------



## KyDawg

officiating cost them the game.


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> ut is back.


 Go Dawgs!!! UT beats FL this weekend KyDawg and drives a nail in Muschamp's coffin


----------



## riprap

We are not very far ahead of Tenn and Florida.


----------



## KyDawg

I cant pull for ut. The one time I did they lost.


----------



## fish hawk

riprap said:


> We are not very far ahead of Tenn and Florida.



I still remember the Ray Goff and Jim Donnan years.
Do you?
Go Dawgs!!!

Georgia Bulldogs (Southeastern Conference) (1989–1995) 
1989 Georgia 6–6 4–3 4th L Peach   
1990 Georgia 4–7 2–5 7th    
1991 Georgia 9–3 4–3 4th W Independence 19 17 
1992 Georgia 10–2 6–2 T–1st (East) W Citrus 8 8 
1993 Georgia 5–6 2–6 4th (East)    
1994 Georgia 6–4–1 3–4–1 4th (East)    
1995 Georgia 6–6 3–5 3rd (East) L Peach   

Total: 46–34–1  

1996 Georgia 5–6 3–5 T–4th (East)    
1997 Georgia 10–2 6–2 T–2nd (East) W Outback 10 10 
1998 Georgia 9–3 6–2 3rd (East) W Peach 14 14 
1999 Georgia 8–4 5–3 3rd (East) W Outback 16 16 
2000 Georgia 8–4 5–3


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting ready to head south.


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting ready to head south.



Have a fun and safe trip!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## DSGB

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Thank God we have Gurley! The best QB at UGA right now!  By the way, I didn't like that "ripping" Mason was doing today!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## riprap

I have liked all the results of the games so far today. I hope I am watching the eye of the hurricane and it grows to a category 3 in the 4th quarter. Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!

Gurley for Heisman.


----------



## riprap

I'm worried about 6


----------



## rex upshaw

If nothing changes when MM and JSW are back (playing the whole game), then bring on Ramsey.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!! Still on the path to 11-1


----------



## elfiii

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs!! Still on the path to 11-1



You are much more sanguine as to our future prospects of success than me.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Good college football weekend!  We need to continue to look at the qb and db situation.... Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.  UT is back


----------



## fish hawk

Go DAwgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> I'm worried about 6



Why worry about me; you don't have a winning context with the dogs to understand it. Thanks for your concern, but I'm good.


----------



## Silver Britches

Can't wait to see Gurley starting at QB this Saturday! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Go  Dawgs!  Let the bama meltdown begin.


----------



## KyDawg

Ut is back


----------



## riprap

Go Lane Kiffin.


----------



## riprap

Fire them all.


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Ut is back



Did you realize Tech slipped into the polls?
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

fish hawk said:


> Did you realize Tech slipped into the polls?
> Go Dawgs!!!





Why yes, yes I did !!


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why yes, yes I did !!



Maybe PJ gets an extension!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

fish hawk said:


> Maybe PJ gets an extension!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!





You ain't funny . .


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ain't funny . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack

fish hawk said:


>





Might as well bring Reggie Ball back too .


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## riprap

Time for 4-0 on the road. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Lets just win at Mizzou first, to get things going in the right direction. Lot of pivotal games coming up for the Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

Let's get the W over Mizzou, Dawgs! GATA!!!!!!!!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Bobo can work around this!


----------



## KyDawg

If he broke the rules he should pay. Only thing that bothers me are the self righteous AU fans.


----------



## Silver Britches

Today's news about Gurley is very disappointing but, I do believe Chubb is going to take advantage of this opportunity.  We won't be the same without number 3, but I believe we will be fine. Keep ya heads up, Dawgs!!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Silver Britches said:


> Today's news about Gurley is very disappointing but, I do believe Chubb is going to take advantage of this opportunity.  We won't be the same without number 3, but I believe we will be fine. Keep ya heads up, Dawgs!!!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Hope you're right. This is the game where the rest of the team will be tested. You know those Mizzou tigers are licking their chops. Hope we rise to the occasion. Win or lose - Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Is JHC gonna be back?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

KyDawg said:


> If he broke the rules he should pay. Only thing that bothers me are the self righteous AU fans.



He should pay???? Believe he got paid.    (if the rumor mill is correct)


----------



## fish hawk

Loosing Gurley for the Mo. game is tough and a bitter pill to swallow ...........but
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Chubb will do great. Gotta work with what you got. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Pretty sure Gurley can still get over 100 rushing this week and not even play in the game.. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

If the defense doesn't respond this could be a bad season. But I will stand with the Dawgs. We have a lot of players out there doing the right thing, and it is a shame that one player could be that selfish. I don't want to hear about the hard times that College players have financially. He knew what he was doing was wrong and what the results would be to the rest of the team that have put there hearts and their sweat into this season.


----------



## brownceluse

Agree Charlie Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

How many to points does the offense need to score to be able to blame it on the defense?


----------



## KyDawg

I am afraid our scoring will take a big hit on this Rip.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm proud of Coach Richt and all of the staff! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Our offense scored 35 points against a south Carolina team that gave up 34 to Vandy and 45 to Kentucky. We are in big trouble. Hopefully the D will continue to improve.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I'm proud of Coach Richt and all of the staff! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Tomorrow is another day. See ya on Sunday's Gurley. Hope you are happy, with the destruction you left behind.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs make us forget Gurley.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs tote the rock Chubb and Douglas we believe!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Break the rules you pay the price.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell is howling, that old coon must be back out there.


----------



## brownceluse

I'd like sick Odell on Gurley! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell don't follow football anymore.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I'd like sick Odell on Gurley! Go Dawgs!



Wasn't  it an Auburn Player that UGA attacked a few years back?


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Odell is howling, that old coon must be back out there.



That's just his way of saying that the Dawg Nation is going to be happy come Saturday night after the victory against Missouri. Odell can feel it! 

I think Chubb is going to play his tail off tomorrow!

No hunting tomorrow, just a lot of inner Munson going to be coming out! Alright you guys, get the picture now...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah here it is


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Wasn't  it an Auburn Player that UGA attacked a few years back?



How could you forget that? Of course it was.


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> How could you forget that? Of course it was.



I didn't, just threw that out there for the Barners.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Yeah here it is



WOOOOOOOO DOGGY! That Auburn player like to have had a gender change!



Aaaaaaand, again...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

I am predicting a win for UGA tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg

The last time I was this mad at a UGA Player he was named Walker. He had just signed up for the USFL as a Junior. NFL did not take Jr.'s back then.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!! Gurley or not ....... just feed Chubb the ball ...... it's his day to shine!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Someone said at the start of the season, that you could never have too many RB's. They were right.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Someone said at the start of the season, that you could never have too many RB's. They were right.



We need babysitters! That's what we need! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Run the ball and hit the 10-15 yard passes ........ and fingers crossed the D steps up and ....... win or lose GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Evening John, how is it going?


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder how many people changed their picks.


----------



## John Cooper

Awe you know Charlie working till mid night tonight and coming back in at 6:30 am....... life is great for a supervisor. ........lol

How you been bud?


----------



## KyDawg

I been doing much better John. Man them hours will age you quick. I know I have done that turnaround more times than I want to remember.


----------



## KyDawg

Bout time for this Dawg to hit the hay. Just hope we can pull the game out tomorrow. Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs, it is game day Gurley or not.


----------



## nickel back

KyDawg said:


> Morning Dawgs, it is game day Gurley or not.



that it is....There is no more Gurley, the name is tainted unless he is cleared. 

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs beat Mizzou!


----------



## KyDawg

This will be an interesting game. Cant wait to see how the Dawgs respond.


----------



## rex upshaw

Murray will be at the game today.  Hope they can dust of his jersey and slide him in for a few series.

Strong defensive performance needed today.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Murray got a better chance of getting in the game than Gurley. Go Dawgs!


----------



## rex upshaw

KyDawg said:


> Murray got a better chance of getting in the game than Gurley. Go Dawgs!



I want to see a fair amount of Ramsey.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> This will be an interesting game. Cant wait to see how the Dawgs respond.



It's time for them to step up and be Junkyard Dawgs for all 60 minutes, win or lose.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## rex upshaw

elfiii said:


> It's time for them to step up and be Junkyard Dawgs for all 60 minutes, win or lose.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Yep.   I want Kimbrough in the game a bunch.  Wilson is overrated.  I'm sick of watching him not initiate contact.


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> It's time for them to step up and be Junkyard Dawgs for all 60 minutes, win or lose.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



If the defense could play a whole game like they played in the second half of the Clemson game, I would not be worried.


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> If the defense could play a whole game like they played in the second half of the Clemson game, I would not be worried.



Maybe the Pastor of Disaster will step it up a notch today......


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> If the defense could play a whole game like they played in the second half of the Clemson game, I would not be worried.



Dr. Jekyll ain't got shed of Mr. Hyde just yet. They have improved and they have made some must plays when they had to but they are still getting burned on the pass plays.

I say blitz the whole game like their lives depended on it. Our secondary will have to play man coverage. I won't mind the pass interference penalties if we keep them off the scoreboard and give the O a chance. An ugly win is still a win. 

I'm putting my money on Chubb, Mitchell and S-W. Hope Bobo has adjusted the game plan to feature them early and often. No huddle offense will be a must so Mizzou never gets a chance to adjust.

The Dawgs got to be shot from guns today.


----------



## KyDawg

I wish we would blitz every play too, especially if our secondary is not going to cover any better than they have been.


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Dr. Jekyll ain't got shed of Mr. Hyde just yet. They have improved and they have made some must plays when they had to but they are still getting burned on the pass plays.
> 
> I say blitz the whole game like their lives depended on it. Our secondary will have to play man coverage. I won't mind the pass interference penalties if we keep them off the scoreboard and give the O a chance. An ugly win is still a win.
> 
> I'm putting my money on Chubb, Mitchell and S-W. Hope Bobo has adjusted the game plan to feature them early and often. No huddle offense will be a must so Mizzou never gets a chance to adjust.
> 
> The Dawgs got to be shot from guns today.



Agree they need to fight and do it with chip on their shoulders.


----------



## KyDawg

When I get older maybe game day wont make me so nervous. But I doubt it. It hasn't got any better in 50 years or so of going thru them.


----------



## KyDawg

Ed Thilenius did those games on radio before the great Munson came along.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> When I get older maybe game day wont make me so nervous. But I doubt it. It hasn't got any better in 50 years or so of going thru them.



Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> When I get older maybe game day wont make me so nervous. But I doubt it. It hasn't got any better in 50 years or so of going thru them.



That's why I'm going hunting. I can kill something with a vengeance and still be OK. Unless I come out of the woods without killing something with a vengeance and the Dawgs lost.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> That's why I'm going hunting. I can kill something with a vengeance and still be OK. Unless I come out of the woods without killing something with a vengeance and the Dawgs lost.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Good luck brother go kill a bigun! Shoot a doe if you have to! Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> Good luck brother go kill a bigun! Shoot a doe if you have to! Go Dawgs!



Thanks. I'm out. Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

GO DAWGS!!! 
I think we will see a lot more passing this game with Mitchell and SW back in play. Just hope our defense can keep their passing game under control.


----------



## brownceluse

addicted2huntin said:


> go dawgs!!!
> I think we will see a lot more passing this game with mitchell and sw back in play. Just hope our defense can keep their passing game under control.



this


----------



## Silver Britches

A little over 30 minutes to go, boys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

The depth chart in bf goes as follows,,, Chubb, Douglas, Kyle Kurempulous if thats how you spell it. What needs to happen here is we get the w and none of those gets hurt until Michell and Marshall get back! Stay healthy dawgs lets find a way to win!


----------



## KyDawg

Good first half. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Plowing in Mizzou! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Got that Clemson Game defense I wanted and the rest is history.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! Still on the track to go 11-1.


----------



## brownceluse

Bobo just kept calling the same plays over and over and over! Run up the middle, run right, run left and play action! Go Dawgs fire Bobo!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

And throwing it to Chubb too. What was he thinking.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

It is not gonna get any easier.


----------



## KyDawg

Good Game Dawgs, now get ready to roast some Hawg.


----------



## Silver Britches

All I heard all week was how strong of a pass rush we were going to get from Mizzou, I think we held up pretty good! 

Good win, boys!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Mason beats Vandy and Mizzou.  Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

He also beat Clemson, Troy and 10RC,, come on rip Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Better than last year's results against those teams.  We getting better every week on defense.  Offense looked good today too.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Better than last year's results against those teams.  We getting better every week on defense.  Offense looked good today too.



I think thats the biggest key. I know they will have a huge test against Arky stoping the run the O line is big like SC. They didnt do well with last time. We'll see.


----------



## riprap

With today's effort you can tell we have a good staff.  With their backs against the wall, we came swinging. It's those games when we are obviously better than the other team and barely squeak by that I don't understand.  You can tell everybody was on the same page today and everybody was getting down to business.


----------



## brownceluse

New week with a new game! Hunker down Dawgs and find a way to get another W! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Did anybody listen to pre  game on the radio.  Sounded like a funeral.

 This  Gurley thing may just be what the whole team needs to wake up and believe in themselves.  I would much rather see a championship team on the field rather than someone win individual awards.


----------



## Buck

Yeah,  this team is different.   Winning ugly doesn't seem to matter,  to anyone,  even Richt and Bobo.   With the defense seemingly getting things together gives us hope each week.   Very different than years past.


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> Yeah,  this team is different.   Winning ugly doesn't seem to matter,  to anyone,  even Richt and Bobo.   With the defense seemingly getting things together gives us hope each week.   Very different than years past.



If they play as disiplined next week as this week I'll let my guard down a little...... But yes the d seems to be getting better.... Go DAwgs!


----------



## KyDawg

The ball seemed to bounce our way Saturday. I know that tough defense was a big part of it. I have just seen it bounce the other way all too often the past few years. We need this to continue.


----------



## brownceluse

No doubt Charlie hope the trend continues


----------



## KyDawg

All the grandkids are gone home and it is quiet here now. Think I hit the replay button and watch the game again, without distraction.


----------



## Silver Britches

Let's keep it going Dawgs! 

Charlie hows the weather up there? Mid 80s here and dang sure feels like it. C'mon high 50s!!!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs proud of my Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on the mountain.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs back to the grind!


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## KyDawg

Now if that old coon don't show up and get Odell howling, this Dawg gonna get to sleep.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell forgets that he is still on probation, just like his namesake.


----------



## brownceluse

Good Monday Dawgs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck

Due to unfortunate circumstances I missed UGA's game against  Vandy and the entire 2nd half against Mizzou.   Wish the Sec network would replay these games at my convenience.   Sure miss having comcast on demand.


----------



## elfiii

It's another Dawg day. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I was just looking back at what Mizzou has done this year. Beat 2 cupcakes, Central Florida and lost to Indiana. The barely beat SC and only scored 7 points in three quarters with 14 in the 4th. Mauk had like 130yrds. Not sure why everybody on the sport shows were picking against us even with Gurley gone.


----------



## brownceluse

I think its because of all the drama with the Gurley deal. This could have went either way with what happened just glad it went the way it did.


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> Due to unfortunate circumstances I missed UGA's game against  Vandy and the entire 2nd half against Mizzou.   Wish the Sec network would replay these games at my convenience.   Sure miss having comcast on demand.



Comcast doesnt have CSS anymore so you have to relay on ESPN or the SEC network but the library isnt like it was with CSS.


----------



## KyDawg

Monday Morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs tough game coming up this week! Lets get the W and get to the bye week and get ready for the Gators!!


----------



## KyDawg

Think I would rather have had the bye week before the Hawg game.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Think I would rather have had the bye week before the Hawg game.



Let's get after them now while we are still high as a kite. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Let's get after them now while we are still high as a kite. Go Dawgs!



Yes sah!


----------



## KyDawg

We going to the playoffs. You heard it here first.


----------



## riprap

elfiii said:


> Let's get after them now while we are still high as a kite. Go Dawgs!



No, that is bama.


----------



## Silver Britches

riprap said:


> No, that is bama.





Careful! You know how sensitive them Tide boys are! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Silver Britches said:


> Careful! You know how sensitive them Tide boys are!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I've been doing better.


----------



## KyDawg

Next thing you know Rip will be inviting me to go cat fishing in his boat, with chicken liver for bait.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs need one more W until we can take a week off and get ready for the stretch! Hunker down Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

riprap said:


> No, that is bama.





$10 sez he plays this weekend.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I wont take that bet.


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs, Odell wont be out howling tonight. He hates getting wet and it is flooding here.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs this team this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie!!!!!!!!!!! This team This year!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

March on Dawgs! One week at a time.


----------



## brownceluse

This team this year go dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> This team this year go dawgs!!!



Let's get past Arky first.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

If Arkansas wants to get in our way, well we will just have to brush them aside.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.....Time for a pig roast!!!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> If Arkansas wants to get in our way, well we will just have to brush them aside.



I'm thinking a pit maneuver on their "Road Hog". That might take a Cat D9 to get 'er dun.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hopefully our D9 will be our defense.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Been awhile, GO . . . just can't say it . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Mil how's things in the MON?


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Hopefully our D9 will be our defense.



We're gonna' need another one on the other side of the ball too. Better bring 3 in case one breaks.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Let's get past Arky first.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



This is for Charlie he says it has to be this year! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We will score points. We just got to limit them.


----------



## KyDawg

We just got to believe Jeff, what happens will happen. I just think summpin good gonna happen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mil how's things in the MON?





It's a lil moist down here Boss, gotta start workin on my bird field hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> We just got to believe Jeff, what happens will happen. I just think summpin good gonna happen.



Hope so Charlie. I like the way they rose to the occasion last Saturday. It would be nice if that was their "Don't look back" game.


----------



## KyDawg

If we get by Arkansas anything is possible.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> If we get by Arkansas anything is possible.



I think so. Everybody has shown they are vulnerable. But so are we!


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe we need another distraction or 2 to get us thru the season. On second thought forget I said that.


----------



## Silver Britches

Yes, forget about another distraction. Although, I won't be surprised if we get one. 

I'm hoping our Dawgs will play with a lot of intensity Saturday. Just hope they realize that we have a lot to play for. 

Still would love to see one of our backup QBs get in and keep the ball on some running plays.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! This team this year!


----------



## KyDawg

I believe. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs. Lets play a lot of extra games this year.  We control our destiny.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs on a Wet Wednesday in the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg

I got my nights and days mixed up.


----------



## KyDawg

I really think this Arkansas game can make or break our season. I think we will beat them though.


----------



## riprap

We still OK if we get beat by Arky, but no need for that!


----------



## riprap

I think Gurley is back this week or next.


----------



## KyDawg

I think they are sitting around waiting on the NCAA. We are being safe so we wont have to be sorry later. A lot of teams take the opposite approach. Wating on the NCAA can be a long process though. Almost like we are being held hostage.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I think they are sitting around waiting on the NCAA. We are being safe so we wont have to be sorry later. A lot of teams take the opposite approach. Wating on the NCAA can be a long process though. Almost like we are being held hostage.



 The ncaa needs the sec more than it needs them.  No justice no peace.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.....Ready for Saturday!!!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Wating on the NCAA can be a long process though. Almost like we are being held hostage.



If we don't hear something by Friday we are.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

I think we handle Ark if we come out in the second half like we did against Clemson....Should be a good one. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

This team this year Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the piney woods.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlies team Charlies year! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs, just believe, We gonna win.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.....From the hole!!!


----------



## elfiii

I'm guardedly optimistic. Go Dawgs!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlies Team Charlies year Charlies Dawgs! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Lots of people picking against us. That is good.


----------



## fish hawk

Arkansas QB weren't very impressive when they were trying the come back to beat Bama..........
It's great to be a Ga. Bulldawg!!!
Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs. Beat Arkansas.


----------



## fish hawk

Someone needs to tell the press it's Chubb not Chubbs!!!
He's built like Herschel


----------



## brownceluse

Ol Chubb is a beast!


----------



## KyDawg

Chubb got to haul the mail for us Saturday. I for one believe he will.


----------



## Silver Britches

I may be in the woods Saturday. However, I will be listening and silently rooting on my Dawgs! Of course the games doesn't start until 4, I'll be good. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

You will pronaly have meat in the freezer by then Silver. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> You will pronaly have meat in the freezer by then Silver. Go Dawgs!



Would love to knock a mature buck down that morning, process him and be back at the house in time to holler at the TV! 

Hopefully Georgia beats Arkansas and a few teams ahead of us lose. That would be nice. Of course I'll be happy just getting the win.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs, one day closer to the Hawgs. I believe we will beat them.


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Night Dawgs, one day closer to the Hawgs. I believe we will beat them.



Night Boss.

Go Dawgs!!!Beat them hogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Tomorrow we beat Arkansas, Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Almost gameday......Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs gentlemen we got to hunker down and get it done tomorrow!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Lowndes County, where Valdosta is losing to my Colquitt County Packers.


----------



## fish hawk

Wake up.....It's gameday
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!! Beat the hogs......


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

It's time to get it done Dawgs! Bring home the W and get ready, and rested  for the Gators!!!! Go Dawgs beat the hogs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I am eagerly anticipating the win today. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Godogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, you got to believe.


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, you got to believe.



I believe!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlies team Charlies year! Go Dawgs don't let off the gas Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I'm fired up! Love what I'm seeing out of my Dawgs today! 

Keep it going, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

I think the button bucks are safe this evening.


----------



## KyDawg

Playing a little sloppy in the second half.


----------



## Hardwoods

I've said it several times before and I'll say it again...still on the track to 11-1! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie you called it!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, got 2 weeks to get ready got Floriduh. Think they 2 weeks also.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback

cant wait for the game on Nov 1. I hope the bulldogs rape the gators on the field. 

T


----------



## brownceluse

It's great to wake up on cool Sunday morning after a W that every member of ESPN, CBS, NBC picked against us! Go Dawgs! Oh the SEC network too!


----------



## rex upshaw

brownceluse said:


> It's great to wake up on cool Sunday morning after a W that every member of ESPN, CBS, NBC picked against us! Go Dawgs! Oh the SEC network too!



Wish I was in a treestand.


----------



## Buck

It's been fun watching this team grow from week to week.


----------



## DAWG1419

brownceluse said:


> It's great to wake up on cool Sunday morning after a W that every member of ESPN, CBS, NBC picked against us! Go Dawgs! Oh the SEC network too!



Haters gonna hate


----------



## elfiii

First thing CMR needs to say at practice tomorrow - "Assemble on me, take a knee, let's talk about football games lasting 60 minutes, not 30."

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Who was that masked man play QB for Georgia yesterday?   

Hope we can keep it going! GATA Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

We just have to keep believing. Dawgs are on a roll. I have seen a fire in these Bulldawgs that has not been there in a while. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> First thing CMR needs to say at practice tomorrow - "Assemble on me, take a knee, let's talk about football games lasting 60 minutes, not 30."
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I watched the video with Jordan jenkins talking about how they let off the gas the second half and how it humbled them and that it wouldnt happen again... These kids are on a mission! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

rex upshaw said:


> Wish I was in a treestand.


Next weekend!


DAWG1419 said:


> Haters gonna hate



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

This year this team! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> It's been fun watching this team grow from week to week.



It sure has Buck. You bout ready for some bacon?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and don't lose that intensity.


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> I watched the video with Jordan jenkins talking about how they let off the gas the second half and how it humbled them and that it wouldnt happen again... These kids are on a mission! Go Dawgs!



Hope so. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rebel Yell

brownceluse said:


> I watched the video with Jordan jenkins talking about how they let off the gas the second half and how it humbled them and that it wouldnt happen again... These kids are on a mission! Go Dawgs!



Hopefully for y'all it won't.  That is a recipe for a classic upset.


----------



## KyDawg

Only upset we gonna have, is when we upset Auburn.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Only upset we gonna have, is when we upset Auburn.



Boom y'all need to listen to Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Any gurley news and go dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Only upset we gonna have, is when we upset Auburn.



Time for some payback.....Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs  all the way to the bracket.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening 6


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Evening 6



Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's GREAT to be a GEORGIA BULLDOG! 

We should be a well rested and fired up bunch come game time. At least I sure hope so!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Damian Swann was named the SEC defensive player of the week


----------



## Silver Britches

fish hawk said:


> Damian Swann was named the SEC defensive player of the week



And deserving so! That's the best I've ever seen him play. Hopefully he will continue to play as he did this past Saturday.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dang dogzzz are looking better everytime they step on the field..


----------



## fish hawk

And Nick Chubb was named freshman of the week again.First true freshman to reach 200 yards rushing for the Bulldogs since Rodney Hampton in 1987.
Bulldogs lead the nation with a +13 turnover margin.

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey John.


----------



## John Cooper

Howdy Charlie. ........ how's things in KY.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Thing are okay up here John, just too far from Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

A good night Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Morning Dawgs! !!!!!!! 

I understand Charlie. ..... been there before myself.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Thinking of joining a few Gator boards and starting some support Muschamp threads! 

I say it's GREAT to be a Gator hater! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Bet browning slayer already has


----------



## elfiii

Silver Britches said:


> Thinking of joining a few Gator boards and starting some support Muschamp threads!



Evil, evil, evil! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Muschamp is a DGD! Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> Muschamp is a DGD! Go Dawgs!



You're going to run chadair off again with that kind of talk. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go for it Silver. Go Dawgs.


----------



## MAC2

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> You're going to run chadair off again with that kind of talk.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



He has to be immune to it by now......


----------



## KyDawg

Almost wish we were playing UF this week.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Me too KyDawg. The suspense is killing me... like every year


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go for it Silver. Go Dawgs.



The support has begun! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

The only pine tree in my yard if not town, is gonna have to come down cause it is dying. Kinda like losing an old friend. Odell's house set at the base of it and enjoys it's shade. Go Dawgs for my lost Loblolly.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!

Been reading several of the threads started by ODR ........ that feller is a trip....... lol


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, even if Gurley is back I believe CMR will start Chubb. Gurley will get plenty of carries though.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! And before you are fired, thanks for the work Muschamp. Mission accomplished.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, even if Gurley is back I believe CMR will start Chubb. Gurley will get plenty of carries though.



Chubb earned it Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> Chubb earned it Go Dawgs!



Indeed - 200+ yds against a "better team". 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Indeed - 200+ yds against a "better team".
> 
> Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


>



Go Dawgs!

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/WJ_yQ02xwsM?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/WJ_yQ02xwsM?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> <object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/WJ_yQ02xwsM?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/WJ_yQ02xwsM?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## flowingwell

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs! And before you are fired, thanks for the work Muschamp. Mission accomplished.



Not quite yet, the last part of this mission is upon him next Saturday.  He is a good soldier.


----------



## KyDawg

Like the sig line Flowingwell.

Only thing you need to add is "and one that I cut the lips off of and made a dog collar."


----------



## brownceluse

flowingwell said:


> Not quite yet, the last part of this mission is upon him next Saturday.  He is a good soldier.


 This!



KyDawg said:


> Like the sig line Flowingwell.
> 
> Only thing you need to add is "and one that I cut the lips off of and made a dog collar."



That sig line is just about as good as yours... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Your name does get thrown around a lot Jeff.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie and go dawgs. Now that Gurley is back y'all can beat Arkansas.


----------



## flowingwell

KyDawg said:


> Like the sig line Flowingwell.
> 
> Only thing you need to add is "and one that I cut the lips off of and made a dog collar."



10-4, glad you like it


----------



## flowingwell

Matthew6 said:


> Evening Charlie and go dawgs. Now that Gurley is back y'all can beat Arkansas.



Only if they have a bad 2nd quarter


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Your name does get thrown around a lot Jeff.



42,921 times as of 30 seconds ago... I'm truly the most popular member of the forum! THX Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Evening Charlie and go dawgs. Now that Gurley is back y'all can beat Arkansas.


----------



## KyDawg

Someone downing UGA in another thread said they beat Clemson without Jameis Winston, well so did we.


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning Dawgs. Gonna be a dull Saturday this week.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Good morning Dawgs. Gonna be a dull Saturday this week.



You need to roll with the tide this week Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning 6.


----------



## nickel back

A little on Chubb, the more I read about this young man the more I like him...... Chubb is going to be one of the best 

http://bleacherreport.com/tb/dfcvS?...letter&utm_campaign=georgia-bulldogs-football


----------



## KyDawg

I believe he has as much heart as you will see in a college player.


----------



## Matthew6

What's the difference between a couch and a Florida grad?

The couch can support a famy of 4. Go dawgs.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> What's the difference between a couch and a Florida grad?
> 
> The couch can support a famy of 4. Go dawgs.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Good morning Dawgs. Gonna be a dull Saturday this week.



No it ain't. Grab your gun and go hunting. I'm headed that way now.

Roll Tide but Go Dawgs first!


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> No it ain't. Grab your gun and go hunting. I'm headed that way now.
> 
> Roll Tide but Go Dawgs first!



No season in up here yet. Guess I could shoot some crows.


----------



## KyDawg

Just remembered that Turkey season comes in this weekend.

:shoot


----------



## KyDawg

Go You Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs. H.S. football Friday in the State.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie is up way too early Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Go you hairy Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Think I am up late Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Hunker Down and
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I am at a loss today, without Georgia football. Go Dawgs and lets eliminate open dates.


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> Hunker Down and
> Go Dawgs!!!



Go dawgs. Beat Arkansas.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Can't say it enough. GO DAWGS! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## KyDawg

Uh 6, I think you are a week behind, Put the beer down.:


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Uh 6, I think you are a week behind, Put the beer down.:



I realize y'all beat them last week, but they are still better than Uga.  according to that miss st fan ODOR.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## Horns

Matthew6 said:


> I realize y'all beat them last week, but they are still better than Uga.  according to that miss st fan ODOR.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! The bye was better than us, but we managed to beat it. If we had to do it again the bye would win.


----------



## Hardwoods

Oh and, still on the path to 11-1. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Larry Rakestraw was a DGD.


----------



## DAWG1419

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs! The bye was better than us, but we managed to beat it. If we had to do it again the bye would win.



Howd you know this?

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Can't say it enough. GO DAWGS! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !! ! ! ! ! ! ! !  ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## KyDawg

DAWG1419 said:


> Howd you know this?
> 
> Go Dawgs



Because Bye plays in the West.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Because Bye plays in the West.





It's hunker down time. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

What is taking so long with Gurley. As the hours go by with out resolution, so does His chances of playing.


----------



## riprap

The longer it takes for Gurley to get on the field the worse it will be for GT.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Inaha Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. We will beat Floriduh, might not be easy but we will beat them You got to believe.


----------



## KyDawg

With or without Gurley.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Morning 6. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Dogs beat gators 42-17.


----------



## KyDawg

It wont work 6. We didn't believe, when you predicted UGA would Kill USC. We believe now. Might not beat them much but I believe we will beat them.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs beat gators 42-17.



If we beat them by the score you predict I will bring you a case of beer and a KyHam.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.......Time to spank those belly crawlers!!!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> If we beat them by the score you predict I will bring you a case of beer and a KyHam.


I hope I can collect on that. Uga has the tools to put a major beatdown on the gators.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night all and Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

Three days and counting. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, this is a season of believing.


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs. Dream about that win we are going to get this Saturday.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs. I beat y'all getting up this morning Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs. I beat y'all getting up this morning Charlie.



I have actually gotten some sleep the last 3 nights 6. I don't go to sleep till bout 3 then I sleep 8 or 10 hours. Think my body is on second shift.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!  Beat them Gators!! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Where you been Silver?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Where you been Silver?



Been doing some camping and hunting with my father. No deer has fallen, but I did manage to scare one into the next county walking out yesterday! 

Anyway, I know y'all have been lost around here without me. 

Here's to the greatest Dawg up in the Bluegrass state...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Chubb is a DGD. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

My first attempt at trolling. So far I have been pretty gentle with them. 

http://forum.gatorsports.com/topic/31645-muschamp-a-man-of-firsts/

I don't think they liked the comment about giving Muschimp 2 or 3 more years. 

http://forum.gatorsports.com/topic/31770-we-will-beat-uga/

http://forum.gatorsports.com/topic/31716-pick-the-score-of-georgia-game/


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

That sounds like fun.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Nice one Silver. GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I hope everyone had an awesome day!


----------



## riprap

Any day not having to fight traffic on 85 and 316 is a good day.


----------



## tcward

Go you Junk Yard Dawgs!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

What time's the game tomorrow ??


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> What time's the game tomorrow ??



Which one? 

Dawgs play at 3:30 if that's the one you're interested in. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> Which one?
> 
> Dawgs play at 3:30 if that's the one you're interested in.
> 
> GO DAWGS!





I'll be TiVoing several gamezzzzzz . . . Thanks !!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs fourm brothas!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

On the way to the woods. Good morning and go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419

Its gameday. Go Dawgs


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Worried about this one go dawgs.


----------



## riprap

My last second field goal prediction isn't looking good with this wind.  Chubb needs to put the wind to his back and motor roll over them.  Go  Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

I feel our D is going to harass and disrupt that young Gator QB all day. I'm really expecting to see a fired up and motivated Georgia team today. I just feel it. I like the Dawgs big in this one!

GO DAWGS!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs GATA


----------



## Matthew6

Dogs win today. Gonna be a bloodbath.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs don't pay no tention to 6. He is trying to set the bar so high that even if we beat them by 40 we have not accomplished anything.


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> I feel our D is going to harass and disrupt that young Gator QB all day. I'm really expecting to see a fired up and motivated Georgia team today. I just feel it. I like the Dawgs big in this one!
> 
> GO DAWGS!
> 
> GO DAWGS!





KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs don't pay no tention to 6. He is trying to set the bar so high that even if we beat them by 40 we have not accomplished anything.



Roll Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs beat them Gators by 1 or 40 just win!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Almost kick off time Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Like I've said before we are at Florida and Tennessee's level.


----------



## KyDawg

I will always Love the Dawgs and I will always pull for them with all my soul. But I will never believe in them again NEVER.


----------



## KyDawg

I was a sucker to believe in them this year.


----------



## riprap

Very honest ky. I have learned to pull for them but never bet on them.  Wait till next year.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!! Not feeling so good about that whole 11-1 record I kept talking about. 

10-2 is still an option!


----------



## brownceluse

9-3 will be more likely. We will not beat Aubarn. They will gash us on the ground then pick us apart. UF took what little bit of D we had out of the game (pass rush) and so will the barn


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

brownceluse said:


> 9-3 will be more likely. We will not beat Aubarn. They will gash us on the ground then pick us apart. UF took what little bit of D we had out of the game (pass rush) and so will the barn



We shall see. I think it will be a great game that could go either way. But win or lose I'll still be saying Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hardwoods said:


> We shall see. I think it will be a great game that could go either way. But win or lose I'll still be saying Go Dawgs!![/QUOT
> 
> I agree we could win but if we do it will be 50-49 victory. Our D is what it is. Pruitt has done very well with what he has to work with, but our d is one diment just like our O. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs win today. Gonna be a bloodbath.



Pleeeease stop predicting bloodbaths. Thanks. Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

Good grief, what a disappointment! I truly had a good feeling about today's game. I'm very surprised in how we looked, boys. Very surprised. It was the very opposite of what I expected. Florida looked like the inspired team. Dawgs, once again, lose to a team they shouldn't have lost to. Don't kid yourself, Florida is awful!

Once again we looked like an ill-prepared football team. A team with no fire in them, especially knowing we had so much to play for today. We couldn't afford another loss, yet we looked uninspired. Another embarrassment on the big stage. Another disappointing year. Another day I stayed out of the woods to watch these clowns, when I could have been out hunting. Hopefully we can win on out and make a nice bowl this year.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs. Really thought it would go the other way.


----------



## KyDawg

I am so tired of losing games every year when we are a much better team than the one that beats us.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> I am so tired of losing games every year when we are a much better team than the one that beats us.



Me too, bud! But you and I will be pulling for them the same next year too. I guess we're suckers!


----------



## brownceluse

It all comes down to who wants it more.... They rode the emotion form Gurley for two games not sure what changed in two weeks but it did. UF wanted it and when they got that TD on the fake fg i knew we would lose the game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

KyDawg said:


> I am so tired of losing games every year when we are a much better team than the one that beats us.





Silver Britches said:


> Me too, bud! But you and I will be pulling for them the same next year too. I guess we're suckers!



It still beats being a vol, gator, or gnat fan!


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff I was screaming at the TV "they gonna fake it". You would have that thought would have crossed the coaches mind. Espcially with the wind and distance.


----------



## Hardwoods

KyDawg said:


> Jeff I was screaming at the TV "they gonna fake it". You would have that thought would have crossed the coaches mind. Espcially with the wind and distance.



I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the majority of the folks watching knew it was probably gonna be a fake. Except for the players and coaches apparently.


----------



## KyDawg

I can take a loss, dont like them but I can accept them. What I refuse to accept is a team showing up for a major game with thier whole season at stake, and be completely uninspired and unprepared.


----------



## DAWG1419

We suck plan and simple. No qb. And of course no D.


----------



## brownceluse

UF had two tb's rush for close to 200 yards each..... WOW. We had close to 500 yards of O and lost.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hardwoods said:


> It still beats being a vol, gator, or gnat fan!



Not having a team beats being A vol.


----------



## fish hawk

Very disappointed in the way the Dawgs played yesterday......No fire and totally unprepared!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

Come on guys.  It's just bad luck,  injuries,  graduation,  tackling, blocking,   suspensions... we'll get em next time.


----------



## nickel back

I'm a sucker every year

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## fishnguy

riprap said:


> Come on guys.  It's just bad luck,  injuries,  graduation,  tackling, blocking,   suspensions... we'll get em next time.



You forgot, "a new qb"!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Not having a team beats being A vol.



This^^^^ go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> I'm a sucker every year
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Nope. Your a DGD. Go dawgs.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Nope. Your a DGD. Go dawgs.



they are making it hard THOUGH

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

nickel back said:


> I'm a sucker every year
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



We all ARE! 

Oh well... Beat Auburn and screw it up for them! There is something to play for!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Floriduh fans are bad as ut fans. Florida guy doesn't post a sentence all year, then when they win a game he wears out a keyboard.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

I said GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

We close this one before the Tech game. You have your orders. Carry on. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!+


----------



## KyDawg

Well I still got my Colquitt County Packers to root for. USA today has them #4 nationally.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! I am bout tired of gatas running their mouths.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

We got to go to close this one fore the Tech game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dAwgs beating tek.


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Now I'm worried about that big,strong QB Kentucky  has, running and throwing all over the Dawgs.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I have been worried about Kentucky since about week 4. They beat Florida. That game was given to the lizards cause refs couldn't read a clock.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide and go dogs


----------



## KyDawg

Go If it not gonna be to cold Saturday I might head up to Lexington and say Go Dawgs. They will know what I mean.


----------



## KyDawg

Night all, the Dawgs are headed this way.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Go dawgs sic'em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I'll be riding through KY Sunday flying the UGA flag!!! Go Dawgs beat UK!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I'll be riding through KY Sunday flying the UGA flag!!! Go Dawgs beat UK!



Stop by here Jeff. You owe me some chow chow.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a football Friday night in Georgia.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! At least we give sports talk radio something to talk about. Just think if we would have beaten Florida, nobody would care.


----------



## KyDawg

I know that loss last weekend has gotten hopes high up here in the Bluegrass.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I know that loss last weekend has gotten hopes high up here in the Bluegrass.



Ky I have a feeling we win big this Saturday. It seems they need a reason to play hard. For some reason they don't get that message every week.


----------



## Matthew6

Dogs win by a TD.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We got to stop the run tomorrow or we will be in trouble.


----------



## Matthew6

You going to the game Charlie?


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> You going to the game Charlie?



No, I will prolly try to hunt a little bit. Gun season opens here tomorrow.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!



Go dogs and whoever is playing missy st


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Go dogs and whoever is playing missy st



^^this

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Gameday

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> ^^this
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Dawgs will roll today. 35-28.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Like I said we got to stop the run. Not doing a very good job of that right now.


----------



## riprap

Blowout


----------



## KyDawg

Wish we could put some of these points in the bank.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

Wow. Nice win dogs.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Wow. Nice win dogs.



they had me worried for min there....


----------



## KyDawg

Mason looked good today. This can be a very good offensive team. Hope we can get the defense playing better, but don't think that is gonna happen this year. Fraid Marshall will run wild against us.


----------



## Matthew6

Hope Gurley can contribute in the auburn game. Them boyz gonna be out for blood next week. I hope the dogs win.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419

I sho wouldn't want to be the first guy to tackle gurley next sat. 
Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Glad we finally got to see Rumph.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Stop by here Jeff. You owe me some chow chow.



Going to be hard to stop on the way up. Trying to get up to Nebraska and PPP a goat before deer season opens this Saturday! Go Dawgs maybe on the way back in two weeks!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> they had me worried for min there....



Impressive win


----------



## DAWG1419

Blackouts coming

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs! Whup AU! It ain't over til it's over!


----------



## Hardwoods

DAWG1419 said:


> Blackouts coming
> 
> Go Dawgs



Wait....is Georgia gonna be blacking out this Saturday?

I hope not. Not after the way they played last time.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!! Beat Auburn


----------



## DAWG1419

Hardwoods said:


> Wait....is Georgia gonna be blacking out this Saturday?
> 
> I hope not. Not after the the they played last time.



Thats like saying I hope we dont go back to Jacksonville next yr to play florduh. BO might happen we will just have to see. Don't worry bout it 

Go Dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods

DAWG1419 said:


> Thats like saying I hope we dont go back to Jacksonville next yr to play florduh. BO might happen we will just have to see. Don't worry bout it
> 
> Go Dawgs



Well, I do like the black jerseys. Just as long as they beat Auburn it really don't matter I guess.


----------



## DAWG1419

Hardwoods said:


> Well, I do like the black jerseys. Just as long as they beat Auburn it really don't matter I guess.



And I like dem black helmets too

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap

You just don't know which team is going to show up week to week.


----------



## RipperIII

riprap said:


> You just don't know which team is going to show up week to week.



I think this is shaping up to be an outstanding game...provided UGA stiffens up the line.


----------



## riprap

RipperIII said:


> I think this is shaping up to be an outstanding game...provided UGA stiffens up the line.



IMO, this game is going to be better since we got beat by Florida. They had the Florida game penciled in as a win, everybody did. Maybe instead of switching coaches, we could hire a motivator.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, burn the barn down.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! Them hedges better be rocking at 7:15pm on Saturday!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs in Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## nickel back

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> GO!!DAWGS!!



This^^^^^


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Go Dawgs!!!!!!! Beat the tar out of the barn


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! I wonder how many will wake up in the middle of the night thinking what they are going to say to ODR.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Ga.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs Ky! Heading to Harris County in the morning to try and catch the rut.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!! From Harris County.


----------



## fish hawk

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! *I wonder how many will wake up in the middle of the night thinking what they are going to say to ODR*.



Not me.


----------



## KyDawg

Fish hawk fishes with his shoes on. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Howdy, boys! I'm still trying to get over the loss to those dang hated gators!  A win over Auburn this Saturday sure could help ease this pain a little. A little. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs Ky! Heading to Harris County in the morning to try and catch the rut.



You should be hittin it bout right Rip.Good luck!!!
And Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Fish hawk fishes with his shoes on. Go Dawgs!



Yep and shorts when it's 70* outside.I know those Floridas put on the fur coats anytime it gets below 70*but that just aint cold to me.Fur coats and flip flops....Crazy
I'd like to see that Dude from Miami walking around on those rocks barefooted.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

It is getting close to UGA vs. AUB. Hope Mr. Hyde shows up. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Dallas, TX!


----------



## KyDawg

Browning making his yearly trip to town, hope he will be okay.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Browning making his yearly trip to town, hope he will be okay.



Heading back to Utah tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg

We gonna put this one to bed before the Tech game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

We gonna need 300 yards rushing and 300 passing without TO's to beat the Barn.


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## fish hawk

Morning Dawgs!!!
Hunker down and beat Auburn.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs beat the barn.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs beat the barn.



....


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey John, good to hear from you. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs bout time to GATA


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

A win tomorrow would be sweet.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on  HS Football Playoff Friday. Hope the Packers send Rockdale home in the first round.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Good luck to the dawgs and the Tide today. Watching Auburn and Miss St loose would be a beautiful things. Roll Tide Dawgies.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on  HS Football Playoff Friday. Hope the Packers send Rockdale home in the first round.



Packers sent Rockdale home with a big time butt whooping


----------



## DAWG1419

Gameday


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs. Sic em. Woof woof woof.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs! Roll Tide!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs send Auburn back to the plains with their tails tucked under their legs.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!! About 30 minutes till kickoff. Beat auburn!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs beat the Barn. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Dawg looking good in first half.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! 10-2 a very real possibility at this point....unless that team that went to Jacksonville shows up against Tech.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I could end up Pulling for ut. Perish the thought.


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe the Razorbacks will beat them.


----------



## fish hawk

Way to go Dawgs.......Yall knocked all 4 wheels off the Gus bus!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

KyDawg said:


> I could end up Pulling for ut. Perish the thought.



Gonna be tough, but it's looking like it will have to be done.


----------



## Matthew6

Congrats to the dawgs for an awesome beat down of auburn. go dawgs.  go dogs.  go dogs.  go..


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii

It's a good day to be a Dawg. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

You got that right Elfiii. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Congratzzz doggies !!! 



Looking forward to the big one !!


----------



## Silver Britches

I went to help a guy look for a wounded deer yesterday just before kickoff and totally missed the ENTIRE game! No kidding. Dude made an awful shot and we tracked for hours and were never able to find her. We literally crawled through some of the thickest junk a rabbit would be scared to go into. Of course, finding the deer was more important than the game and I certainly didn't mind helping, but good grief the timing was brutal! 

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

Can't wait for the game against Tech, Quack! Should be a good one, brother! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Dang Silver, you gonna have to learn how to use that record feature. Wish I could have been down there with Odell, he would have found that deer before the coin toss was over.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Dang Silver, you gonna have to learn how to use that record feature. Wish I could have been down there with Odell, he would have found that deer before the coin toss was over.



I can always watch the game again Online or TV at any time as a Comcast subscriber, so it's all good. Plan on watching it later tonight in fact.

Yes, wish we would've had Ol' Odell last night, but I doubt he would've like going through all them dang briers we went through. I'm still digging them things out of me. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Go Dawgs !
Revenge is sweeeeeet !


----------



## KyDawg

Been waiting on this for a year Twigg.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Morning Dawgs!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Hey fish hawk, is that a Georgia Bluegill?


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! Hey fish hawk, is that a Georgia Bluegill?



It is Boss.If your ever down this way next spring you got an open invitation and we'll go catch us a mess.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I have done all kinds of fishing in my life, but catching a mess of Bluegill or Shellcrakers hold a special place in my heart. Guess cause that what my dad and I fished for most of time.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

It does take you back to the good ole days Kydawg.....
some of my fondest memories are floatin a south Ga creek with my grandpa snatchin redbellies and stump knockers,they can make a fishin line sing.
Night Dawgs and Go!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!! G 'night and woof woof woof


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!



Go dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!

and good ole Rocky Top


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> and good ole Rocky Top


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> and good ole Rocky Top



Go Dawgs... And I just vomited....


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs... And I just vomited....



You dont like his singing....... hopefully he will post it up here for us to enjoy.


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs... And I just vomited....



"I would walk across the bridge with the Devil to get to the other side." - Stalin, Josef

It's about getting to the dance Slayer.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! I refuse to take part in that other conversation.


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> "I would walk across the bridge with the Devil to get to the other side." - Stalin, Josef
> 
> It's about getting to the dance Slayer.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



You can have that dance! I prefer to keep my soul! Anyone that sings Rocky Top has no chance getting into Heaven!

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! I refuse to take part in that other conversation.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgvols


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs & smokey


----------



## KyDawg

If yall keep using that language in here I will turn you in. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs.



evening charlie. go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> evening charlie. go dawgs



It is a cold evening 6. Odell is howling wanting in and we cant get agreement on the thermostat here tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

I am watching the Auburn game replay, it is a lot of fun watching it and not sitting on the edge of the couch.


----------



## fish hawk

Mornin Dawg fans all over the worlds.


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs & smokey


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!

Go Vols!


----------



## KyDawg

Yall even got Elfiii involved in this thing about pulling for the.....well yall know who.


----------



## DAWG1419

9 days to go lets get this one closed

Go Dawgs & smokey


----------



## KyDawg

Don't for get about Charleston Southern, you can throw out all the records when these 2 play.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

KyDawg said:


> Don't for get about Charleston Southern, you can throw out all the records when these 2 play.




I wouldn't be surprised with a 17-14 half


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

DAWG1419 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised with a 17-14 half



Hope they run the option, we are going to need some practice at it.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogvols and fish hawks.


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs & smokey


----------



## fish hawk

Hopefully Smokey will tree a tiger Sat night!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs 
Go Colquitt County for KyDawg
and Go Harris County
2nd round of the state playoffs tonight!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Colquitt County got Dacula tonight. Go Packers.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs and Go Vo.... Go V.....well I hope Misouri don't win.


----------



## KyDawg

You got closer than I would Winchester.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I ain't much fo tawkin trash, but I think our last gamezz gonna be a good one !!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Go Dawgs


----------



## Old Winchesters

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't much fo tawkin trash, but I think our last gamezz gonna be a good one !!!!



I think you're right quack...I'm thinking it will be real good. I just hope the good UGA defense shows up.


----------



## Silver Britches

I sure hope Missouri loses this Saturday! Man, that would be sweet. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't much fo tawkin trash, but I think our last gamezz gonna be a good one !!!!



Nuthin wrong with having confidence in your team!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

Good ole Rocky Top. Rocky Top 10-O-see.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgvols. hope the team in orange wins. Bama needs to feast again.


----------



## KyDawg

That last feast almost ate you 6.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

elfiii said:


> good ole rocky top. Rocky top 10-o-see.
> 
> Go dawgs!



go dawgs! & vols!


----------



## KyDawg

McKenzie just got hurt on a Punt return, hope he is okay.


----------



## KyDawg

I now we are playing some back-ups but our run defense looks terrible today.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Thought we were gonna close this one out before you got back Jeff. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

This one wont last much longer. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Thought we were gonna close this one out before you got back Jeff. Go Dawgs!



Not back yet rolling through Kansas City right now. Go Dawgs ready to get home!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs and smokey


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs and go razorbacks since the orange team couldn't get it done.


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs & hawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Best of both worlds, ut loses and Arkansas beats Mizzou.


----------



## KyDawg

Plus I still have my dignity.


----------



## KyDawg

ut is back. It they can beat Vandy they will get in that Bowl game played in Montgomery.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

I hope you're right Charlie.  GO DAWGS!!!!!! (And hawgs)


----------



## KyDawg

I never had any faith in ut beating Mizzou.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell was very sad for Smokey.


----------



## KyDawg

We can beat Tech, but we are gonna have to score a whole bunch of points.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs & hawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawgs. You gots to beat Tech, I don't want to be wearing a new AVY.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and pray that the Hawgs beat Mizzou.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Got to figure out a way to stop Tech's running game. Don't know if we can do that.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs & hawgs


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Got to figure out a way to stop Tech's running game. Don't know if we can do that.



 We will be fine thanks to the Florida beat down. Maybe one year we can play a complete season.


----------



## Matthew6

Go hawgdawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Brown we bout to lock another one. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> We will be fine thanks to the Florida beat down. Maybe one year we can play a complete season.



Floriduh game is what scares me. Afraid that team might show up.


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder how bad the team that beat Auburn would beat the team that Florida beat.


----------



## KyDawg

Don't think I missed a beat on that one.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go dawgs & hawgs


----------



## KyDawg

We on a roll. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide and go dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Looks like we are going to meet our Goal of closing this one before the Tech game. Good job Dawgs.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs!  Looking forward to the Chubb/Michele tandem again. Any chance they will play both Floyd and Carter at LB?


----------



## nickel back

pretty good read on Chubb on what he has done his first year as a DAWG

Is Nick Chubb the best running back in the SEC?

It’s a question — if asked even a month ago — would have elicited some laughs, considering he wouldn’t even have been thought of as the best running back on his own team.

And heading into the final week of the regular season, it’s definitely a question that deserves some serious consideration, despite Chubb being just a true freshman and starting only five games this season. With Todd Gurley’s four-game suspension and now an ACL injury, Chubb has taken over the starting role and dominated.
Numbers don’t lie

Here’s the current rushing leaders in the SEC.

    Cameron Artis-Payne — 1,405 yards and 11 TD
    Nick Chubb — 1,152 yards and 11 TD
    Josh Robinson — 1,084 yards and 11 TD
    Jonathan Williams — 1,013 yards and 11 TD

Statistically, it’s obvious Artis-Payne, Auburn’s senior running back, is having the best year among SEC backs. His 1,405 yards are far and away better than any other SEC running backs’ numbers and his production within Auburn’s run-heavy offense has been steady all season long.

However, there’s one caveat. Chubb, although he has 253 less rushing yards than Artis-Payne, also has 91 less carries than him, too.

That means Chubb, who is averaging a conference-best 7.16 yards per carry (among qualified RBs), would be on pace to shatter Artis-Payne’s numbers if the carries matched up.

In fact, it’s the smaller amount of carries that enforces the greatness of what Chubb has accomplished in 2014. For nearly half the season, he was backing up a Heisman Trophy candidate. Chubb, though he was talented, was thought of nothing more than a backup, perhaps the RB of the future for the Georgia Bulldogs.


----------



## DAWG1419

nickel back said:


> pretty good read on Chubb on what he has done his first year as a DAWG
> 
> Is Nick Chubb the best running back in the SEC?
> 
> It’s a question — if asked even a month ago — would have elicited some laughs, considering he wouldn’t even have been thought of as the best running back on his own team.
> 
> And heading into the final week of the regular season, it’s definitely a question that deserves some serious consideration, despite Chubb being just a true freshman and starting only five games this season. With Todd Gurley’s four-game suspension and now an ACL injury, Chubb has taken over the starting role and dominated.
> Numbers don’t lie
> 
> Here’s the current rushing leaders in the SEC.
> 
> Cameron Artis-Payne — 1,405 yards and 11 TD
> Nick Chubb — 1,152 yards and 11 TD
> Josh Robinson — 1,084 yards and 11 TD
> Jonathan Williams — 1,013 yards and 11 TD
> 
> Statistically, it’s obvious Artis-Payne, Auburn’s senior running back, is having the best year among SEC backs. His 1,405 yards are far and away better than any other SEC running backs’ numbers and his production within Auburn’s run-heavy offense has been steady all season long.
> 
> However, there’s one caveat. Chubb, although he has 253 less rushing yards than Artis-Payne, also has 91 less carries than him, too.
> 
> That means Chubb, who is averaging a conference-best 7.16 yards per carry (among qualified RBs), would be on pace to shatter Artis-Payne’s numbers if the carries matched up.
> 
> In fact, it’s the smaller amount of carries that enforces the greatness of what Chubb has accomplished in 2014. For nearly half the season, he was backing up a Heisman Trophy candidate. Chubb, though he was talented, was thought of nothing more than a backup, perhaps the RB of the future for the Georgia Bulldogs.



Chubb is also the 3rd freshman at GEORGIA to rush for 1000yrds as a freshman. Want to guess the other two??

Go Dawgs & hawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs and Chubb!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Not a "regular" around these parts but lets get this puppy over the 1,000 mark! GO DAWGS and beat the bees!!!


----------



## riprap

CMR says GT is best team we've faced so far. Go Dawgs for saying that with a straight face!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs & hawgs

Done


----------



## fish hawk

One last flip....Go Dawgs beat Tech.


----------



## rhbama3

Start a new thread, Dawgs.
This one has limited out.


----------

